# AEP=Alot of Empty Ponds



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, I just got back from fishing AEP for the first time. The place was beautiful, and I can't argue with the price, but the fishing left something to be desired. My brother and I spent 3 days there, fished approx. 20 ponds and walked about 10 miles of trails. We caught a total of 3 largemouth, all under 12 inches, and a lot of bluegill, but nothing worth filleting. We did find 1 pond that had big fish. It was really clear and you could see large bass swimming all over the place. We threw anything you could think of, and the most they did was turn, look for a second, and swim away. I have no clue what was going on. My only guess is that the tournament that they held right before we got there had them spooked. I'm not really complaining, but it is a lot harder to catch fish there than I believed it would be. I guess with the pictures and stories that I've read on here, I just expected more. Next time, I guess I'll have to sneak behind some of you guys, and learn how it's done.

Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry you didn't have any luck. I have never been down there, but like you, I have heard great things about it.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Where you fishing from land or from a float tube? A float tube allows you to really get back into the lakes that are otherwise mostly inaccessable. I'm heading down early Friday morning and staying for the weekend, so I'll let you know how I do. At this same weekend in June last summer, my dad and I caught and released about 50 bass each. I'm hoping this weekend will be the same!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

My guess is the place is heavily fished


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

The fish I saw were nice fish but the clear water made them impossible to catch. I even resorted to using live bait while hiding in bushes. I still could not buy a bite. I caught one 11" largemouth on a Rapala the first day I was there and then nothing. I've been there twice and probably won't go back. I fished the easy ponds the first time but the second time I was there I was serious- we hiked our butts off and hit ponds that were completely overgrown around the edges. 

I've heard stories but have never had the experience. Of course, for me, that's not saying much. LOL

UFM82


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Fishing Flyer, we were on the bank, and you are right, there are a lot of ponds that a float tube or small watercraft would have been very beneficial. Other ponds, like the one we saw all the bass in, we were able to reach every inch of. Good luck this weekend!
UMF 82: Thanks, now I don't feel so bad. I was starting to wonder about my ability as a liar.....I mean fisherman. I figure I'll give it a few more chances, and hope that things pick up. If they don't, at least the camping is enjoyable, not to mention, it ain't work.


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm sorry you had a bad fishing trip. I can assure you there are big fish and a fair amount of them, but they are tricky to catch, especially at this time of year. Folks who have been fishing there for years have figured out quite a few tricks, but are quite hesitent to give away secrets, for good reasons. The ponds are small, so the size and number of quality fish vary, and is limited. If everyone knew where to go and what to use then the mystique of the place would be ruined, as well as the fishing. I'll give you a couple tips though.

Shore fishing is limited, but it can be successful at the right time(that includes time of day and time of year). 

The easier a pond is to get too and the easier it is too fish, well...makes it easy for everyone else to get to too.

Since almost all the ponds are crystal clear, If you can see the fish, they saw you coming a long time ago and are not stopping to look at your bait, but to laugh at what your throwing at them. And if they didn't see you, they probably heard you scrambling down the banks, crashing through the trees, etc. and got spooked. shhhh!

Get a tube, a canoe, or a yak and then work on your back & shoulder muscles.

Use the hot, sunny, bright part of the day to scout out new areas or to plan a trip for better conditions. Or plan on catching gills.

Good luck


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

That is good advice, Bherrick. I would also say don't give up, HookUpFishOn. It took me at least 3 trips to figure out how to fish AEP, which spanned about three years time. That includes how to find good pits and also what lures to use. Even though the clear water is difficult to fish, I would much rather fish clear water than murky water. I went down in late April earlier this year, and fished with Power Pro line for the first time. My buddy was using light mono, and caught about twice as many bass as I did, with the same lures and same techniques. I have tied on a Flourocarbon leader this time to make my line less visible.

Also, the beauty of the land makes AEP worth returning to... so good luck when you head back, HookUpFishOn!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh yes, I'll be back. The scenery is too pretty to pass up. Not to mention the sight of those fish swimming around, even if they ignore my lures. They will be hungry eventually. I'll let you guys know when I get a chance to go back. Thanks for all the advise.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I was there Thursday evening around K and didn't have much luck either. Caught a small one on the first cast, then nothing. The water was very cold and clear. I plan on a camping trip next week to try and better myself though. 

lg_mouth


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I was there on Memorial Day weekend and that place was packed. I've been going down there every year for the past 7-8 years and I have never see so many people down there. People were camped on top pf each other and anywhere they could find ground. I went with a party of 5 and we did manage to catch a bunch of bass and crappie but the biggest bass was only 3lbs. We usually get a 4+ pounder every year, but we came a little short this year. Usually when we fish a pond, we don't see anybody, this time we saw three or four people per pond. I think with all the late spring/early summer fishing pressure the big ones got smart and waited till sun-down to feed. But I always have a good time down there especially getting my truck full of mud getting to my favorite spots!!!!!!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

well, next time I'm there I'd be happy to show somebody the pond that i foung with the big ones in it, in exchange for some knowledge on tactics, and another person to fish with. I'll let you guys know.

Thanks,
Dan

P.S. I've decided the reason my last trip's fishing experience was bad because I got more tick bites than bass caught.


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

Get away from the campgrounds the lakes there are under HIGH pressure. Get a float tube and go for a hike. Walk up some of the closed roads there are trails off of some of them that lead to the hidden ponds. AEP ponds probably hold the best chance of a trophy bass in the state. I bet there are some ponds and bass in them that have never seen an artificial baits. Make sure you have some good spinners and plastics. Thats what I have the best luck with there. Campground C (I think) has some really productive ponds near by. I may head down there this weekend. If you have a float tube I can show you some really great spots if you have the time.

Good Luck
Brian


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Brian! I won't be able to make it down in the next few weekends. I'm headed up to Canada for a few weeks. I'll let you and everyone kno when I'm heading back.

Dan


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

I may take a shot at some of the ponds this weekend, where can I find a map of the ponds?


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

you can either go to www.aep.com and use the website's search for ReCreation Lands, or most of the local bait shops carry maps. If you have trouble finding it, let me know and I'll post the exact link.


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Thanks! I found the map from the link you posted. I think I'll head out there tomorrow.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

good luck. Let us know how you do.


----------

